# todo el alma



## Silvia10975

Hola, buenas tardes.
Escuchando una canción de Monica Molina he encontrado la frase "que con *todo* el alma espero". "Alma" es un sustantivo femenino ¿verdad? Entonces, ¿no sería correcto decir "que con *toda* el alma espero"? Puede ser que yo me equivoque... y, por supuesto, sería mejor así, porque un error gramatical en una letra de una cancíon me parece raro. Si lo necesitaís, puedo poner aquí más frases, a ver si no lo entendí yo. ¡Muchas gracias! Silvia.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

... es masculino
_El alma_


----------



## Silvia10975

Perdoname, pero creo que alma sea femenino. Si pones un adjetivo con alma, como por ejemplo "alma fría", "alma negra", esto sigue el sustantivo femenino, ¿no? Y en el diccionario me pone una f. cerca de la palabra alma. Lleva el articulo el solo porque empieza por A (con acento).
Es cierto que el español no es mi idioma, pero yo creía que alma fuera femenino como "agua", "aguila"... y que de masculino tenía solo el articulo por la pronuncia.
¿Que opinan?

Las correcciones estan bienvenidas...


----------



## reys

s10975 said:


> Perdóname, pero creo que alma es femenino. Si pones un adjetivo con alma, como por ejemplo: "alma fría", "alma negra", esto sigue al sustantivo femenino, ¿no? Y en el diccionario me pone una f. cerca de la palabra alma. Lleva el artículo "el" sólo porque comienza con A (con acento).
> Es cierto que el español no es mi idioma, pero yo creía que alma era femenino como "agua", "águila"... y que de masculino tenía sólo el artículo por la pronunciación.
> ¿Qué opinan?
> 
> Las correcciones son bienvenidas...



Hola s10975! En efecto, según la Real Academia Española, _alma_ es femenino (como podrás ver aquí). Te lo indica también el plural (las almas). Es una de esas palabras particulares que te cambia el artículo, pero no su género.

Por lo tanto, creería que hay un error en la canción, pero preferiría que algún experto en el tema nos dé su opinión, ¿qué te parece?

¡Saludos!

_Por cierto, espero te sirvan las correcciones o recomendaciones que le hice a tu texto._


----------



## Aloha

Querida s10975, 

No te extrañes en escuchar errores gramaticales en canciones. Podríamos hablar largo y tendido y enumerar los múltiples errores en canciones en todo el mundo. Por ejemplo, "te dije nena dame un beso, tú contestaste*s *que no" (no hace falta nombrar la conocida canción del conocido grupo que tanto añoramos), mientras tendría que ser "contestaste".

Efectivamente, el alma es femenino, pero le precede el artículo masculino. Supongo que los expertos podrán dar un por qué.

Suerte.


----------



## Neuromante

s10975 said:


> Perdóname, pero creo que alma es femenino. Si pones un adjetivo con alma, como por ejemplo "alma fría", "alma negra", éste sigue al sustantivo femenino, ¿no? Y en el diccionario me pone una f. junto a la palabra alma. Lleva el articulo "el" solo porque empieza por A (con acento).
> Es cierto que el español no es mi idioma, pero yo creía que alma era femenino como "agua", "aguila"... y que de masculino tenía solo el articulo por la pronunciación.
> ¿Que opinan?
> 
> Las correcciones serán bienvenidas...


 
Yo no opino, te doy toda la razón
*Alma es femenino.* Los sustantivos femeninos que empiezan con A acentuada, en español, cambian el artículo femenino singular por el masculino singular. No pasa lo mismo en plural.

No hace falta recurrir a los adjetivos:
El alma, las almas


----------



## Aloha

¡¡Claro!! Tiene sentido...

Supongo que es por fonética, ¿verdad?

No me imagino decir: "la alma", "la arca"...

(El arca de Noé...jejejjjeje)

Bravo.


----------



## reys

Neuromante said:


> Yo no opino, te doy toda la razón
> *Alma es femenino.* Los sustantivos femeninos que empiezan con A acentuada, en español, cambian el artículo femenino singular por el masculino singular. No pasa lo mismo en plural.
> 
> No hace falta recurrir a los adjetivos:
> El alma, las almas



Excelente explicación, Neuromante! Creo que nos queda claro el por qué de esta transformación. Y definitivamente, con el plural se da uno cuenta. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Silvia10975

¡Muchas gracias por las numerosas respuestas y a Reyes por las correcciones a mis frases!
Entonces Monica Molina tendrá que estudiar un poquito más la gramatica...
¡Jejeje!
Saludos,
Silvia.


----------



## chaquira16

Neuromante said:


> Yo no opino, te doy toda la razón
> *Alma es femenino.* Los sustantivos femeninos que empiezan con A acentuada, en español, cambian el artículo femenino singular por el masculino singular. No pasa lo mismo en plural.
> 
> No hace falta recurrir a los adjetivos:
> El alma, las almas


 

Hola, Neuromante.
Una matización a tu acertada afirmación. Puedo estar equivocada, pero es lo que recuerdo sobre el uso del "falso" masculino en el artículo.
Ciertamente "alma" es un término femenino, pero no porque empiece por "a" acentuada. La cuestión estriba en que es un proceso de disimilación (cito de palabra, si yerro lo siento). Las palabras que tienen género femenino y comienzan por "a", acompañadas de su artículo determinativo "la" resultan cocofónicas, de manera que se resuelve tomando del demostrativo latino el masculino, sólo en singular.
Saludos
Carmen


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola, Chaquira.
Como me acordaba yo, y de acuerdo con Neuromante, pongo aquí lo que se encuentra en el Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas:

*«Es voz femenina*:_ «Soy bálsamo de los cuerpos y consuelo de las almas»_ (Márquez _Suerte_ [Esp. 1995]). *Al comenzar por /a/ tónica, exige el uso de la forma el del artículo* si entre ambos elementos no se interpone otra palabra, pero los adjetivos deben ir en forma femenina: _«Ascendíamos escalón tras escalón con el alma encogida»_ 
... El resto de los adjetivos determinativos debe ir en femenino: _esta alma, *toda el alma*_ (si lo hubiera visto antes... ¡jejeje!)_, _etc.»

Otros sustantivos femeninos que empiezan por "a" sin acento se quedan con el articulo femenino. Por ejemplo "aréola" es la aréola.
Disculpen los errores, ¡espero vuestras correcciones!
Silvia.


----------



## chaquira16

Hola, Silvia.
Ese mismo artículo del Panhispánico de dudas cita la solución del demostrativo latino _ILLA,_ en la línea que yo había iniciado la explicación.
Es cierto que hoy sólo lo encontramos en las palabras que empiezan por -a tónica, pero no siempre fue así.
Me alegro de que ambas hayamos refrescado lo que sabíamos sobre esto.
saludos  afectuosos
Carmen


----------



## Silvia10975

¡Hola Carmen!
Disculpame si no entendí algo sobre lo que has dicho antes, pero ¡finalmente estamos de acuerdo!
Saludos,
Silvia.


----------



## chaquira16

Disculpada, querida. Un placer llegar a acuerdos.
Saludos
Carmen


----------



## KHALIFAH

Hola

Creo que tienes la razón.  Lo correcto es "que con toda el alma espero". Es muy sencillo, a pesar de llevar artículo masculino en singular. Además, los errores (voluntarios) en las canciones son bastante frecuentes pues se necesita rimar, asi sea forzadamente para armonizar con la música. No crees?


----------



## Silvia10975

Impresionante Khalifah, encontraste mi primer hilo (que abrí hace un año y medio) 
Supongo que tienes razón, a veces se necesita sacrificar un poco la gramática (y la pronunciación) para dar armonía a una canción, pero mi pregunta fue de carácter meramente gramatical y gracias a todos los aportes que recibí, pude encontrar las respuestas que necesitaba.
Para referencias futuras, aquí hay unos hilos que se hallan en el foro Sólo Español:
el/la mejor agua
la/el autoestima
nuestros almas, nuestras almas


----------



## Susotb

La cantante se equivocó. Es "con toda el alma". Si buscas en el diccionario de la RAE (rae.es) verás que una de las expresiónes que aparecen en la definición de "alma" es, precisamente, "con toda el alma":

buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=alma

Es un error en el que puede ser fácil caer si no se conoce bien la regla.

Alma es femenino, pero le ocurre lo mismo que a otras palabras, como águila o agua, que cuando están en singular se utiliza el artículo en masculino y cuando están en plural se utiliza el artículo en femenino.

el agua / las aguas
el alma / las almas; un alma / unas almas
el águila / las ágilas; un águila / unas águilas.

Lo mismo pasa con infefinidos como "algún/alguna":

algún aguila / algunas águilas.

La causa es que agua, alma, águila empiezan con "a", y además e pronuncian poniendo el acento en esa "a". Si se pronunciase "la Agua, la Alma, una Alma, la Águila, una Águila" sonaría muy mal, produciéndose una cacofonía.

Por ello cambian el género del artículo "la" o "una" a "el" o "un", pero sólo el género de ese artículo.

Lo demás, no cambia: "un águila majestuosa". 

Sin embargo, si el artículo "la" o "una" no está delante de la palabra, no se convierte en "el" o "un":

"la triste alma del hombre errante"...

¿Por qué es así? Porque sólo se cambia a masculino cuando lo exige la necesidad de que suene bien.

Si la palabra es femenina y empieza con "a" pero no tiene el acento en esa "a" (por ejemplo "araña" o "alcaldesa"), no se cambia el género del artículo la/una:

la araña / las arañas; una araña / unas arañas.
la alcaldesa / las alcaldesas; una alcaldesa / unas alcaldesas


----------



## Dudu678

_Con *toda* el alma_, sin duda 

Bien visto, Silvia.


----------



## Darojas

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> ... es masculino
> _El alma_



El alma es similar al agua. Son femeninas: El alma pura, el agua limpia.


----------



## marcolettici

Pues sí, alma es una palabra feminina que lleva el artículo masculino.  Pero la pregunta ha sido si se puede decir "con todo el alma," o si se debería decir "con toda el alma."  Para mí, suena mejor decir "con todo el alma," porque "todo" combina bien con "el," mientras "toda + el" me suena raro.  ¿Qué dicen los nativos?  Suena mejor "Se ha tomado todo el agua," o "Se ha tomado toda el agua?"


----------



## flljob

Debes decir _con tod*a *el alma_. Toda es el adjetivo de alma, que es un sustantivo femenino. Alma también puede ser adjetivo (alma mater) y, en este caso, sería _la alma mater._

Saludos


----------



## ninux

Para completar vuestra nota gramatical, lo que hace falta es:
¿En caso la palabra empieza con hache?
De verdad no recuerdo... Me parece se deja el artículo femenino.
*la haba* ¿O no?


----------



## Agró

ninux said:


> Para completar vuestra nota gramatical, lo que hace falta es:
> ¿En caso la palabra empieza con hache?
> De verdad no recuerdo... Me parece se deja el artículo femenino.
> *la haba* ¿O no?



No. *El* haba, *el* hacha, *el *hada, ...

Pero, hablando de haches, *la* hache.


----------



## ninux

gracias, Agró... Entonces como siempre la hache es muda. 
Sólo la palabra hache hace excepción (¡vaya el juego de palabras!)


----------



## Agró

ninux said:


> gracias, Agró... Entonces como siempre la hache es muda.
> Sólo la palabra hache hace excepción (¡vaya el juego de palabras!)



No solo, pero son muy pocas. 

Que yo recuerde:

la hache
la a (la letra 'a')
la alfa


----------



## honeyheart

flljob said:


> Debes decir _con tod*a *el alma_.


Sí, de acuerdo. 


Pero hay algo más: ¿se cambia el artículo delante de palabras femeninas que empiezan con "a" acentuada si son adjetivos? Yo creería que no:
_
*La áspera* superficie de la roca._

Es así, ¿no?


----------



## flljob

Y recuerden que también existe la árbitra.


----------



## Neuromante

flljob said:


> Y recuerden que también existe la árbitra.



No creo. Deberia se *"La árbitro"*
Otra cosa es la manía de inventarse profesiones acabadas en "A" para compensar el "machismo" que delatan la falta de forma femenina en profesiones como "policía" "guardia" y demás.


----------



## flljob

Mira esto.

Saludos


----------



## ninux

Vi en una gramática de español (edinumen) que se deja el articulo femenino para todas las letras del alfabeto 
*la a
la hache
la alfa* (como decía agró)
y para los nombres que tienen una sola forma para el femenino y el masculino.
*la árabe* - el árabe.

Para los adjetivos... No sé, Pero ¡Siempre me convences, HH!


----------



## Raeltoc

chaquira16 said:


> Hola, Neuromante.
> Una matización a tu acertada afirmación. Puedo estar equivocada, pero es lo que recuerdo sobre el uso del "falso" masculino en el artículo.
> Ciertamente "alma" es un término femenino, pero no porque empiece por "a" acentuada. La cuestión estriba en que es un proceso de disimilación (cito de palabra, si yerro lo siento). Las palabras que tienen género femenino y comienzan por "a", acompañadas de su artículo determinativo "la" resultan cocofónicas, de manera que se resuelve tomando del demostrativo latino el masculino, sólo en singular.
> Saludos
> Carmen


 De acuerdo Carmen pero quisiera hacer una corrección:
Es cacofónicas no cocofónicas
*cacofonía**.*
(Del gr. κακοφωνία, de κακόφωνος, malsonante).


*1. *f. Disonancia que resulta de la inarmónica combinación de los elementos acústicos de la palabra.


----------



## ninux

chaquira16 said:


> Hola, Neuromante.
> Una matización a tu acertada afirmación. Puedo estar equivocada, pero es lo que recuerdo sobre el uso del "falso" masculino en el artículo.
> Ciertamente "alma" es un término femenino, pero no porque empiece por "a" acentuada. La cuestión estriba en que es un proceso de disimilación (cito de palabra, si yerro lo siento). Las palabras que tienen género femenino y comienzan por "a", acompañadas de su artículo determinativo "la" resultan cacofónicas, de manera que se resuelve tomando del demostrativo latino el masculino, sólo en singular.
> Saludos
> Carmen


 
Pero la palabra *acción* empieza por "a" y sigue el articulo femenino... 
La acción, la arpía, la abadesa, la abadía... 
La palabra sí, es cacofónica con el artículo "la" si la "a" es tónica, lleve o no lleve la tilde.


----------



## honeyheart

ninux said:


> Para los adjetivos... No sé, Pero ¡Siempre me convences, HH!


Es porque el DPD me da la razón :

En la lengua actual, este fenómeno *solo se produce ante sustantivos, y no ante adjetivos*; así, aunque en la lengua medieval y clásica eran normales secuencias como _el alta hierba_ o _el alta cumbre_, hoy diríamos _la alta hierba_ o _la alta cumbre_: "Preocupa la actitud de la alta burocracia". Incluso si se elide el sustantivo, sigue usándose ante el adjetivo la forma 'la': "La Europa húmeda [...] no tiene necesidad de irrigación, mientras que la árida, como España, está obligada a hacer obras".


----------



## kreiner

En fin, un poco de normativa DPD. 
*b) *En el caso de los sustantivos que comienzan por /a/ tónica y designan seres sexuados, si tienen una única forma, válida para ambos géneros, se mantiene el uso de la forma _la_ del artículo cuando el referente es femenino, ya que este es el único modo de señalar su sexo: _la árabe, la ácrata_. Si se trata, en cambio, de sustantivos de dos terminaciones, una para cada género, la tradición nos ha legado el uso de la forma _el_ del artículo ante el nombre femenino, como en el caso de _ama_ o_ aya_.


----------



## El Mexicano 2010

Hola a todos.

Lo que pasa es que este tema lo enseñan mal en todas partes. No es que se trate de cambiar el artículo femenino por el masculino ante sustantivos que empiezan por /a/ tónica, sino que en ese caso nos hallamos ante una variante morfológica del artículo femenino "*la*" que solo por casualidad coincide con la forma masculina.

El artículo demostrativo latino, de cuyas formas masculina y femenina proceden los artículos en español, eran ILLE e ILLA, respectivamente. ILLE dio "ell" e ILLA dio "ela" en español antiguo que luego se simplificaron a "el" y "la". Pero para evitar la cacofonía, la forma antigua "ela" se abrevió también como "el" ante los sustantivos femeninos que empezaban por /a/ tónica. Entonces, era algo así, del latín al español:

ILLE LIBRU > _*ell* libro > *el* libro_.
ILLA CASA > _*ela* casa > *la* casa_.
ILLA *Á*QUILA > *_*ela* *á*guila > *el'á*guila > *el *águila_.
UNA *Á*QUILA > *_*una* *á*guila > *un'á*guila > *un* águila_.

Espero que ya esté claro para todos. Un saludo.


----------



## *Luce

Mi profesora dice que mucha gente que habla espaNol (y también muchos espaNoles) cree que el sustantivo "alma" sea masculìno porque se lleva con "el", por eso alguno la utiliza con los adjetivos masculìnos - es un error, pero tan comùn que alguna vez se considera como correcto.

(desculpe por los acentos, mi teclado no habla espaNol )


----------



## El Mexicano 2010

Claro, y todo eso porque, como he dicho, lo enseñan mal al decir que es el artículo masculino. No solo pasa con _alma_, sino con todos los sustantivos femeninos que empiezan por /a/ tónica: _agua, águila, hada, hambre_, etc. Los profesores de español deberían aclarar y llamarle la atención a sus alumnos que es una variante formal del artículo "_la_" y enfatizar que no es el artículo masculino (es solo por accidente que coincide con la forma masculina). Tal como en italiano, el artículo "lo" es la variante fonotáctica de "il".


----------



## Carolina Gabriela

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> ... es masculino
> _El alma_


Es femenino, pero al empezar con a y la primera sílaba ser tónica, lleva el artículo masculino el. Por eso cuando la pasas a plural vuelve a llevar el artículo femenino: el alma/ las almas
Otros ejemplos:
El hada/ las hadas
El arma/ las armas


----------



## francisgranada

Carolina Gabriela said:


> Es femenino, pero al empezar con a y la primera sílaba ser tónica, lleva el artículo masculino el.


Más precisamente: lleva la forma _*el*_ del artículo femenino. La forma antigua del artículo femenino fue *_ela_, que hoy día es _*el* _en los casos en los cuales el sustantivo empieza con _a/ha_ tónica,  y _*la*_ en los demás casos.


----------

